# Copper for Water Line



## EveryTalk (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello. New to the forum. Not sure if this was the place to post but if it's not, I apologize in advance.

I have a 5 inch water supply main which needs replacement. Was advised to install with copper but will double the cost. Any advice on the pros and cons?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Please visit www.diychatroom.com for your diy questions.


----------

